# Has anyone ever comcidered drastic treatment?



## Nelly (Mar 15, 2002)

It breaks my heart to see all you people struggling just to even make it through the day







and from my own personal experience, I know that my life has gone from being care free with optimisum for the future to dread about what might happen each day and with little optimisum for the future.So my point is,I recently read an article about people with crohns and what impact having a colostomy had had on their lifes. They couldn't seem to express enough the positive impact it had had on their lives. They could eat what they liked, go where they liked and had vertually no pain ever.It's a scary thought but maybe it's worth the risk to lead a relitavley normal life.


----------

